# Can Nolvadex Cause Acne In High Amounts



## curtis (May 16, 2004)

"But most importantly, Nolvadex has a direct influence on bringing back natural testosterone, where as clomid may actually have a slight negative influence. The reason being that Tamoxifen (as in Nolvadex) seems to increase the responsiveness of LH (luteinizing hormone) to GnRH (gonadtropin releasing hormone), whereas clomid seems to decrease the responsiveness a bit1."

hey fellas during my use of nolvadex to try and kill off my mistake and ended up with teets .. I am getting some small red dots like a rash .. ewww gross I know... and some zits on my back. I am not a zitty person and was wondering if I accidentally rolled in some crap the night before and forgot to wash it off? or if the nolvadex at 80mg for the last 2 weeks has anything to do with it?


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2004)

Hormonal imbalance causes it for the most part, I only ever seemed to "get acne" from clomid, not nolvadex. When you use steroids though its like going through puberty only stronger.


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 16, 2004)

i got acne from nolva....more so than any androgen ive put in me


----------



## kevin (May 16, 2004)

i got quite a bit of acne while using nolva. mostly on my chest and back though, it didnt seem to hit my face.


----------



## BCC (May 17, 2004)

I slightly break out after every cycle during PCT regardless of the ancillaries. It is mainly due to the hormonal imbalance Mudge spoke of.


----------



## curtis (May 19, 2004)

I dont know if its acne actually although I do have some more than normal on my back thats it.. not many .. two or three

but I got sunburnt on my shoulder the other day and it left like 20 little zitty lookin bumps that I have been told are a "heat rash" .. never ever had that before .. which prompted this post initially

anyways .. later


----------



## curtis (May 19, 2004)

I dont know if its acne actually although I do have some more than normal on my back thats it.. not many .. two or three

but I got sunburnt on my shoulder the other day and it left like 20 little zitty lookin bumps that I have been told are a "heat rash" .. never ever had that before .. which prompted this post initially

anyways .. later


----------

